# DOND: 1967 Schwinn Rams Horn Handlebars



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

Up for bidding: 1967 Schwinn Rams Horn Handlebars

Condition: Good, some surface rust, will polish up a bit

Shipping: buyer pays exact shipping to location

Inquire with any questions

Thanks, Dane


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 26, 2022)

60.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> 60.



No deal, thanks for the start


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 26, 2022)

$100


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 26, 2022)

125


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> 125



No deal yet! Thanks for the bids!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 26, 2022)

$150


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> $150



No deal yet, getting closer!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 27, 2022)

Out @ $150


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

$165


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 27, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> $165



No deal but thanks!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 31, 2022)

Bueller… Bueller…
Anyone?😂


----------

